# January 2012 Lottery Winner - Andrprosh



## BDog

Congratulations on the win Andridy!

Here is the list of participants for this months Lottery

Please send each of the members a Personal Message with your details - full name , shipping, etc so that winnings can find their way to you!

Update this thread with status - in process, DC #'s , and Received. Pictures are great as well if there is a chance to sneak some in!
Again Congrats!:first:

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - 
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- 
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - WINNER!!!
8. EMPTY SPOT- 21,27,9 -
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -
11. EMPTY SPOT- 17,29,7- 
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -
13. Nocturnus- 20,33,1 -


----------



## kapathy

congrats man..... ill get something together soon.


----------



## jeepersjeep

Congratulations! I'll get it out ASAP.


----------



## kapathy

9405 5036 9930 0368 2260 42 incoming andriy


----------



## BDog

kapathy said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0368 2260 42 incoming andriy


Wow Quick work Kevin! Good on ya!


----------



## kapathy

only because im off work today and well.... if i dont do it now ill forget lol


----------



## andrprosh

Thank you all.

I have sent PMs to everyone, please let me know if you did not receive it, have a great day all!


----------



## EricF

andrprosh said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I have sent PMs to everyone, please let me know if you did not receive it, have a great day all!


I didn't get one!


----------



## EdATX

Shoot, I missed this. I'll get some out Saturday at the latest.


----------



## BDog

EricF said:


> I didn't get one!


I updated Andriy and he should resend the PM to you and others that have not received one.


----------



## andrprosh

PMs resent, sorry for any confusion


----------



## jeepersjeep

Here ya go! Happy smoking!

03091830000120730670


----------



## andrprosh

Thank you


----------



## EdATX

USPS 420 92123 9405 9036 9930 0056 6007 80

I'll get it out tomorrow.


----------



## andrprosh

Got Kevin's cigars



Thank you for these Kevin, they all will be enjoyed. I am very intrigued by the Jameson Santos de Miami.


----------



## EricF

andrprosh said:


> Got Kevin's cigars
> 
> Thank you for these Kevin, they all will be enjoyed. I am very intrigued by the Jameson Santos de Miami.


Those Jameson's are pretty good! Kevin bombed me with one back in September!

Yours is going out Tuesday. I'll post the DC once I print it!! :tu


----------



## EdATX

Well crap, they didn't pick up mail from my work on Saturday. I got the box on my desk and will go out first thing Tuesday morning.


----------



## andrprosh

No worries


----------



## EdATX

The deed has been done.

I dont know why i posted that long ass tracking # as it's not searchable..

9405 9036 9930 0056 6007 70

is the one to use.


----------



## lamontjb

USPS Priority Mail DC 0308 2040 0000 1757 4809
Please let me know when you get them in since this is my first lotto and I'm feeling this out. Thanks. Oh and sorry for the late shipping... I will get my package ready PRIOR to the drawing next time (packaged but stored in my cooleador).


----------



## andrprosh

I have recieved Steve's (jeeperjeep):



and Christian's (VersionX) packages:



A lot of these are new to me, thank you!


----------



## andrprosh

Received cigars from Eric (EricF)




and from Ed (Nocturnus)



Thank you guys, these will be enjoyed!


----------



## andrprosh

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - received PM 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - 
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- recieved 
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - WINNER!!!
8. EMPTY SPOT- 21,27,9 -
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - 0308 2040 0000 1757 4809
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - received 
11. EMPTY SPOT- 17,29,7- 
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - recieved 
13. Nocturnus- 20,33,1 - recieved


----------



## andrprosh

Recived Emmett's cigars and will post pic later.

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 - received 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - received PM 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -received PM
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - 
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- recieved 7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - WINNER!!!
8. EMPTY SPOT- 21,27,9 -
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - 0308 2040 0000 1757 4809
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - received 
11. EMPTY SPOT- 17,29,7- 
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - recieved 
13. Nocturnus- 20,33,1 - recieved


----------



## FWTX

0310 1230 0000 4057 0709


----------



## andrprosh

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 - received 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - received PM 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 0310 1230 0000 4057 0709 
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -received PM 
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- recieved
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - WINNER!!!
8. EMPTY SPOT- 21,27,9 -
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - received
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - received 
11. EMPTY SPOT- 17,29,7- 
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - recieved 
13. Nocturnus- 20,33,1 - recieved


----------



## andrprosh

Received sticks from Emmett (Rhetorik)



and John, (Lamontjb)



Thank you guys!


----------



## andrprosh

Got sticks from Ken (FWTX), thank you!


----------



## andrprosh

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 - received 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - received PM 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - recieved 
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -received PM 
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- recieved
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - WINNER!!!
8. EMPTY SPOT- 21,27,9 -
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - received
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - received 
11. EMPTY SPOT- 17,29,7- 
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - recieved 
13. Nocturnus- 20,33,1 - recieved


----------



## BDog

Mine will launch this weekend!


----------



## andrprosh

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 - received
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -received PM
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- received
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - WINNER!!!
8. EMPTY SPOT- 21,27,9 -
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - received
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - received
11. EMPTY SPOT- 17,29,7-
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - received
13. Nocturnus- 20,33,1 - received


----------



## usrower321

I will hopefully be up and at the PO tomorrow morning to get these out to you.


----------



## andrprosh

Sticks from Bruce (Bdog), thank you!


----------



## BDog

Very Welcome ! Enjoy!


----------



## andrprosh

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 - received
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -received
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- received
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - WINNER!!!
8. EMPTY SPOT- 21,27,9 -
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - received
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - received
11. EMPTY SPOT- 17,29,7-
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - received
13. Nocturnus- 20,33,1 - received


----------

